# Steering system



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 19, 2014)

I know the NFB system is what is recommended for most medium sized OB jet motors but what do you guys run? Just a plain no feedback teleflex? I have a 1652 with a 60/45 Merc jet. I am about to buy one and install it so all recommendations and helpful tips will be greatly appreciated. I want to get the best and do it right.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 20, 2014)

Will a NFB setup hold you in a straight line if you take your hands off the wheel? I have the same combo, a 1652 with Merc 60/45 and it looks like the regular steering, it will start to turn right when I let go of the wheel. Other than that it's an adequate setup.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 20, 2014)

I think the no feedback just dampens the movement. I am pretty sure hydraulic steering will keep the motor where you leave the wheel. 
Sure figured there would be more answers on this after two days. I guess all you guys run tillers?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jun 20, 2014)

Is there a big difference in price? I was out in the boat tonight making some idle adjustments and with this setup, the NFB does't seem like it's needed unless your motor shakes a lot. If the price difference isn't much then might as well go with the NFB.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jun 21, 2014)

I have the regular teleflex cable set-up that has been on there since 2002. Had it first with the 115 four stroke and now the 250 Pro XS. It has handled both just fine, but does have a slight pull to the right. I have never tried the NFB so don't know what kind of difference it makes. 

After doing a search for reviews on them, I found several negative reviews. Mostly had to do with the way the system works. When you stop turning the wheel the clutch engages holding it in place, to help eliminate engine torque steer. Most complaints were that it took significant force initially to start turning the wheel and overcome the clutch.

Like I said, I have never tried one, this is only going on what I have read. It seems to me it would be fine with a prop, but with the jet there have been many times where I have basically free spun the wheel from one side to the other in tight maneuvers. I don't know if you can do that with the NFB.

Hopefully someone that has one or has used one will chime in later.


----------



## LarryMc (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a Teleflex Single Cable NFB steering system and it will hold the boat in a straight line if you release the steering wheel. It does take a little more effort to turn the wheel initially, but I wouldn't call it "significant" by any means. After using it for a while, the extra effort is hardly noticeable. 

Steering problems with jets pulling to the side excessively can sometimes be corrected by bending the little tabs on the top and bottom of the exhaust tube.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 21, 2014)

I think I am going with the NFB system. Thanks for the help guys. I am about ready to get this boat in the water.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 21, 2014)

Ok, I was looking at steering systems and teleflex has NFB systems that are 3 turns lock to lock and 4.2 turns lock to lock. The 3 is about $450 versus about $275 for the 4.2. What is the deal with the price difference and which is better? I suppose the 3 turns will be more responsive but why is the 4.2 so much cheaper? Is it made completely different or is it basically the same and they are just trying to sell more of them?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 22, 2014)

I am going to the boat shop on the coast next week and Sonny is going to fix me up. Thanks for the three replies.


----------



## Seth (Jun 23, 2014)

My new boat has a NFB steering system and I love it! No more need for bungee cords on the steering wheel while trailering to keep the motor from swinging around turns. When running, if I let go of the steering wheel, it stays put. It felt a little different while driving on the water, but I got used to it quickly. I'll never have a boat without it again personally.


----------

